# The current Bain of my Wife



## wetcoast (Feb 20, 2010)

My wife thinks it's stupid but I spend all my time with:

Sharp LC-60E77UN TV
Integra DHC80.1 Pre/Pro
Sunfire Signature Seven 400W x 7 Amp
Blue Jeans Interconnects
PS3 Slim 250GB BD Player
Wii for fun
Motorola DCT-6416 PVR
Polk LSi 25, LSiC, and LSiFX
Klipsch Quintet for Surround Back
In progress Maelstrom X 18" Sofa Table tuned to 17Hz powered with Behringer EP4000 and FBQ2496
Filtering for the PRE/PS3/WII/DCT with an APC S15


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice gear! I would diffenlty make some time for the wife. 

What do you think of the blue jean cables? 

Matt


----------



## wetcoast (Feb 20, 2010)

The nice part about not A/B testing interconnects is that I have no problem appreciating interconnects that don't cost mega $$. I love the sounds of the system as it is but can't wait for the CNC to finish my MDF DIY sub cutting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

